# Stevie G World Player of the year????



## PeterJ (Sep 27, 2007)

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/2007/10/10/england-stars-up-for-award-89520-19927802/

Dunno why Rooney and Terry have been nominated, not really done much worth talking about. Terry's just solid at the back so why not nomianate Rio Ferdinand who I rate just as highly as Terry....and as for Rooney, Won the Prem wasnt prelific last year??? Gerrard and Lampard scored tons from midfield so I can see where they're comming from there...


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Wahey, Fernando is on the list too 

But yes, Gerrard's been shit recently, not gonna be him.

Kaka's obv gonna get it.


----------



## PeterJ (Sep 27, 2007)

My money is on Messi.....quality shear quality


----------



## PeterJ (Sep 27, 2007)

Just seen Tevez is on there....joke that, what the **** has he done in the past 2 seasons, had 6 good games at the end of last season for West Ham, been crap for Man U scored 2 goals thats it....joke him being on there!!!


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

PeterJ said:


> what the **** has he done


Scared kids with his ugly mush


----------



## PeterJ (Sep 27, 2007)

I know, one ugly mutha fuka!!! Tie a piece of meat to him so the dog will play with him!!!


----------



## NLG (Sep 6, 2007)

Thats already happened...


----------



## PeterJ (Sep 27, 2007)

NLG said:


> Thats already happened...


Yeah Tied to his neck!!! haha Anyone know how that scar happened?


----------



## NLG (Sep 6, 2007)

He treid to eat something bigger than hes head?

P.S -

Never try to eat something bigger than your head.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

That made me laugh nice one Nate...

seems like loads of people want to no the same

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20071001050149AALaLm9

lol at being christened with a chip pan


----------



## PeterJ (Sep 27, 2007)

marc said:


> lol at being christened with a chip pan


funny!!!!

Some sick bastards aint they!!! hahaa


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

****in' hell.

It's football, not a modelling agency.

Who cares what anyone looks like? Look at Ronaldinho. He looks like someone tied a rope to his teeth and tried to pull them out. But so what? He's still a world class player. 

Come on, guys, focus on the footy, not looks. Cuz that would just be gay.


----------



## hjhjh220 (Feb 7, 2008)

i think C.ronaldo Is the best player on this list


----------



## Greyskies (Feb 28, 2008)

Stevie G eh! He's off to spain in the summer....blues for 4th.....mind you bet they win the champions league and push us out!!


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

You will be banned if you keep that kind of blashpemy up my Greyskies!!!!!


----------

